# History Channel HD Uplinked and Available



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

History Channel HD uplinked to Channel 9491
Not Available until September.

Here is the Link
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The message also said he thinks the History Channel HD
will go live on September 5th at 2:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I think we will get History Channel HD this Saturday September 1st.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

space86 said:


> I think we will get History Channel HD this Saturday September 1st.


Do you have a resonable basis for this speculation? Please explain.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> Do you have a resonable basis for this speculation? Please explain.


That's when it was originally announced for by Dish. Apparently some others, not me, have seen information saying 9/5 instead.

Certainly isn't on 9/1 at 9:47 am edt.

Mentioned in several press releases, e.g. "and History HD, which will debut on Sept. 1"
http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=252991


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought History HD was supposed to start today?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

9/05/07


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is my original note from the Dish Channel Chart on 8/22

The History Channel HD is now uplinked to tp 22 at 61.5° and tp 27 at 129°. This channel is not yet available to subscribers (ANON) and it is an MPEG-4 channel which means it requires a VIP receiver to view when it does go live to subscribers. Depending on who you believe, this channel is due to go live on September 1, 4 or 5. My money is on Sept 5 at 2pm Eastern.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Here is my original note from the Dish Channel Chart on 8/22
> 
> The History Channel HD is now uplinked to tp 22 at 61.5° and tp 27 at 129°. This channel is not yet available to subscribers (ANON) and it is an MPEG-4 channel which means it requires a VIP receiver to view when it does go live to subscribers. Depending on who you believe, this channel is due to go live on September 1, 4 or 5. My money is on Sept 5 at 2pm Eastern.


Yea I was going by E*s origional press release of 9-1


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

What is this "test" channel? 5710

NM guessi just a copy of Discovery HD theatre


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

Well if DISH announced something for the 1st in their press releases they should stick to that date and not the 5th, but DISH seems to make a lot of promises they can't deliver on time, so my guess is the 5th, but this is a disappointment once again........


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

david803sc said:


> Well if DISH announced something for the 1st in their press releases they should stick to that date and not the 5th, but DISH seems to make a lot of promises they can't deliver on time, so my guess is the 5th, but this is a disappointment once again........


Is History HD available anywhere right now?

Not everything is E*'s fault.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

david803sc said:


> Well if DISH announced something for the 1st in their press releases they should stick to that date and not the 5th, but DISH seems to make a lot of promises they can't deliver on time, so my guess is the 5th, but this is a disappointment once again........


Do we even know if History HD launched today? Is anybody carrying it as of today? Being a holiday weekend, and a Saturday to boot... I wouldn't be surprised if the channel didn't launch today but rather is coming itself after the holiday.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HISTORY IS NOT YET AVAILABLE. It will be available on Tuesday 8/5/07


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

um... Tuesday is the 4th. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

This Tuesday is also in September


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> HISTORY IS NOT YET AVAILABLE. It will be available on Tuesday 8/5/07


It was available on 8/5/07??? :shrug:

How sad that the History HD channel is _already_ history! :lol:


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Man today digging for the truth starts


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

it is Labor day and 9/5/07 is inflation(new Labor Day)---makes no sense ----neither is Dish keeping quiet the plans Dish have for Hd----Like how much the new rate for Hd -----New Hd programs---And where does Dish see itself in 2008 as 2008 will be when HD takes off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> it is Labor day and 9/5/07 is inflation(new Labor Day)---makes no sense ----neither is Dish keeping quiet the plans Dish have for Hd----Like how much the new rate for Hd -----New Hd programs---And where does Dish see itself in 2008 as 2008 will be when HD takes off.


E* talked about HD on a Charlie Chat a couple of months ago. Where they plan to be in 2008 is remaining in the lead. They expressed serious doubts if there were going to be 100 HD channels to carry on any system ... but promised to work with providers to get channels on their system.

No empty promise ... no list of channels that don't even have HD plans made public. Just a statement of confidence. But by 5pm today (Tuesday) History HD should be one of the many HD channels E* has that D* is promising.

If you want to hang E* for not having the channel public on September 1st when NO CARRIER has the channel and E* will be the first, then you're probably ready to hang E* anyways and just looking for excuses.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

James,

I hope you are right that the channel will launch today (Tuesday) but my money is still on Wednesday with the regular uplinks or maybe at 6am.

See ya
Tony


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

cooldude919 said:


> What is this "test" channel? 5710
> 
> NM guessi just a copy of Discovery HD theatre


yep that's what it is. I just got an HDTV and that's one of the few channels I get on 110/119 - there's no guide info but we'll watch just about anything on it :lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Channel is up and running. Currently not a very good sample as bars are on all sides.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Channel is up and running. Currently not a very good sample as bars are on all sides.


The History Channel brought to you by Cingular ... more bars in more places.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, bars should really be ... debarred 

I guess we will either see bars or streatch-o-vision for a while on all these new "HD" channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Letterboxed shows can be stretched proportionally. Better than the TNT "stretch-o-vision" which normally destroys the aspect ratio.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Channel is up and running. Currently not a very good sample as bars are on all sides.


Most of the shows on TLC, Discovery and Science Channel have bars.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think History channel HD is now live on 9491.


----------



## Six Sigma (Feb 7, 2004)

9491 History Channel looks fine on my Toshiba HDTV.

I do not have any bars ... just a good full screen picture with 622 set to normal HD display.


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

History HD is up and running on Channel 9491. I turned it on today Sept. 4th @ 1:10 p.m Eastern. The audio does not match what people are saying though. I guess they will have to adjust the audio.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

History HD is live today, 9/04, on channel 9491. It's wide and it's beautiful!

Is it upconverted? Is it 1920 or 1440? Is it MPEG4? Who cares! It's far and away better than the SD channel at 120.

For me, this means no more downloading "Dogfights" in HD from Xbox Live Marketplace at 3 bucks a pop! :eek2: Now I can watch it live or record it in similar quality. Well, it should be similar -- I'll report back on that.

With all these cable channels coming in HD, I may need to enable the external drive sooner than I thought.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

You both realize that it's mirrored on 120 as well, don't you?


----------



## bjacot (Aug 27, 2007)

Is it actually live or is just a sneak peek?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

bjacot said:


> Is it actually live or is just a sneak peek?


No, they're gonna take it down later tonight, so that they can just turn right-around and turn it back on tomorrow. 

OF COURSE, IT'S LIVE!!!


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

It's live but weird the show on from 1:00PM EST to 2:00 EST was in full HD, and mirrored the program on History HD, it looked real good, but at 2:00 it is a show about Comets hitting the earth, the guide indicates it is in HD, but on the HD feed we are getting black borders on all 4, which makes be believe it is HD or at least Wide screen but showing in SD format, strange.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

david803sc said:


> It's live but weird the show on from 1:00PM EST to 2:00 EST was in full HD, and mirrored the program on History HD, it looked real good, but at 2:00 it is a show about Comets hitting the earth, the guide indicates it is in HD, but on the HD feed we are getting black borders on all 4, which makes be believe it is HD or at least Wide screen but showing in SD format, strange.


Expect a lot of this, just look at A&EHD.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Having History HD on for 2 hours now, I can answer prior speculation with my expert opinion. 

When will it go live: 1, 4, or 5 Sept.? The answer is 4. (Also, 4 Sept _is _a Tuesday)

Will commercials or programs be shown in stretch-o-vision? The answer is no, so far.

Is it really at channel 9491? The answer is yes, with map-down to 120 HD as well (mentioned above).

Will all programming be HD? The answer is no. "Modern Marvels" at 12p CDT today was shown in full 16:9 with no bars, probably "full" HD. Commercials are shown pillar-boxed, and wide aspect commercials are pillar- and letter-boxed, aka windowboxed. "Comets: Prophets of Doom" at 1p CDT today was shown windowboxed.

Is it MPEG4? Yes, as mentioned by a previous poster and in keeping with the policy that new channels will all be MPEG4.

Where does Dish see itself in 2008? No answer yet.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> The History Channel brought to you by Cingular ... more bars in more places.


Isn't that the New AT&T or excuse me, at&t (see lower case letters make it hipper), or was that the old AT&T Wireless, or SBC, or Bell South ... wait ... it's all of them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zlensman said:


> Where does Dish see itself in 2008? No answer yet.


I posted that answer. 

Post 20 (above)


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

If the show is letterboxed or pilar boxed then more than likely it isn't HD, or in the very least not anamorphically filmed. 

But of course, not all 16:9 shows are HD either. Some are just up-converted SD stuff.

Why any of this is the way it is, is anybody's guess. The point is, though, that because we're still in the infancy days of HD programming, we're going to be getting a lot of pillar and letter boxed stuff, along with up-rezed SD stuff.

Think of it in terms of the improvements in DVD mastering. The first ones suck (re: compression) compared to what they do now. So I'd just hold tight for a few more years before the whole gamette of national channels goes HD, before ye start to judge. If we get there and the quality hasn't improved all that much, then you can start to complain then.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Weee!!! Thanks DishNet for another HD channel


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The double boxed stuff (postage stamp) seems to be SD commercials in letterbox form. The content I was watching tonight was 16x9 full screen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network Launches the History Channel HD

Nation's Largest HD Lineup Expanded to 39 National Channels*

NEW YORK and ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Sep 4, 2007 (PrimeNewswire via COMTEX News Network) --

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) and its DISH Network(r) satellite TV service today launched The History Channel HD(tm), making DISH Network the first major multichannel distributor to provide the network to viewers. The addition will bring DISH Network's total national HD channel lineup to 39 -- the most in the pay-TV industry.

"The History Channel HD offers consumers an unparalleled view of history with brilliant clarity and a rich perspective that they will find nowhere else on the television landscape," said David Zagin, executive vice president of distribution at AETN. "We are equally delighted to be partnering with DISH Network, one of the nation's largest multichannel TV providers, to bring their customers this new dimension in television viewing."

"DISH Network is pleased to offer The History Channel HD, which exemplifies the top-quality programming our DishHD customers enjoy," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of programming for DISH Network. "Not only are we adding to our industry-leading HD channel lineup, but we are providing history buffs even more reason to want high definition."

The History Channel HD simulcasts The History Channel's lineup of original, non-fiction series and specials, creating a stunning new dimension for the timeless content and powerful storytelling that only The History Channel can provide. The History Channel HD features a diverse range of programming including new hit series such as Ice Road Truckers, Human Weapon and The Universe and highly-rated favorites including Cities of the Underworld, Dogfights, Lost Worlds, and Digging for the Truth. Other programs include thought-provoking specials such as the Emmy-nominated Star Wars: The Legacy Revealed, The Lost Book of Nostradamus and Stalking Jihad.

The History Channel HD is located on DISH Network Channel 9491 and is available to customers who subscribe to the DishHD programming package, now available free for six months to new DishHD customers.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Does this also include History International or is it just the History Channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just The History Channel (same shows as on 120).


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

man215 said:


> The audio does not match what people are saying though. I guess they will have to adjust the audio.


This is still happening.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> This is still happening.


Happening with me as well.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I watched a program last night called Universe (I think that was the name). It looked great on my 42" Panny! I did notice a couple of times where the sound was out of sync. I didn't notice it much though.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

History Channel HD and Dish are working on synchronizing the feed.

Imagine all the troubles that DirecTV is going to have when they throw 80-100 channels up all at the same time. This is a train wreck waiting to happen. Stand back and watch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> *DIRECTV FIRST TO LAUNCH THE HISTORY CHANNEL HD (THC HD)*
> 
> SET TO DEBUT IN SEPTEMBER 2007
> 
> ...


Forward looking statements and all that jazz ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Forward looking statements and all that jazz ...


:lol: Nothing beats counting chickens.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Imagine all the troubles that DirecTV is going to have when they throw 80-100 channels up all at the same time. This is a train wreck waiting to happen. Stand back and watch.


D* will be adding a dozen channels at a time - it looks like. Still going to be fun.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> History Channel HD and Dish are working on synchronizing the feed.
> 
> Imagine all the troubles that DirecTV is going to have when they throw 80-100 channels up all at the same time. This is a train wreck waiting to happen. Stand back and watch.


oof! thats gonna be ugly

and my comment on history hd - "awesome" - yeah, there is the audio sync issue for now (at least, i only noticed it on the sd programming - on the hd it was spot on) but itll be awesome to see all of that programming on hd - i didnt watch the universe yet (saving that for the weekend) - but if it looks as good as that comment show that was on afterward, im sure itll be amazing...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

So how are those D* channels comming?


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> So how are those D* channels comming?


Pretty good! Satellite is in position and HD channels should be started soon.

So, how is History Channel HD going so far? Oh yeah....it burnt down.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* didn't light the fire.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Right now History HD is an up-rezzing of History SD to get us used to all the up-rezzed SD channels DirecTV will foist on the public as HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Right now History HD is an up-rezzing of History SD to get us used to all the up-rezzed SD channels DirecTV will foist on the public as HD.


Hmm... maybe it was someone from DirecTV that started the fire!


----------

